# How to use a Kerfmaker (trying to help out!) Blog.



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

*How to use a Kerfmaker (trying to help out!) Blog.*

*How to use a Kerfmaker*
Ok, many asked me this question, and I have seen it again and again on LJ.

If you need to find out how to make one, you can see my Kerfmaker 'Brass'n wood'.

Another fun gadget is the tenonmarker:
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/39236

I'll try to explain, as well as I can, feel free to ask questions if I do not make myself clear (I'm only human):









Collect what is needed, in this case a base stock and two thinner side stocks, and of course a Kerfmaker.
(The pipe and matches are optional, and I must warn against smoking…).









Measure out where you want your kerfs to start, and mark it carefully with a little arrow showing what direction to cut.









Her you see the setup.









Now put the stock you want to cut out into the gab of the Kerfmaker, and tighten it up.
Now you have the only measure you need set up.









And here you can see the Kerfmaker's 'mouth' with the correct size set.









Now you need to figure out how deep you want to cut, I'll make a flush cut straight with the surface, you can simply measure, or you can use a Height-, length gauge .









Set the thickness of the stock on the gauge, and lock it.









Now you set the height on your table saw after the gauge (it's really easy).
Remember to roll the blade, so you end on a tooth top.









Now bring your Kerfmaker to the table saw, and loosen the finger screw in the back.









Hold the back of the kerfmaker against the blade, and adjust the thumb screw until it has same thickness as the saw blade.
Now you are ready to use the Kerfmaker.









Now set the cut up, and lie the Kerfmaker behind the stock, and use the shortest part (see photo), then lock your fence stop. And you are ready to make your first cut.









Now rise the Kerfmaker so it's full length, and move the stock up to the Kerfmakers front.
Make your next cut.









Here you see both cuts made.









Now clean up the cut, either with repetitive cuts on the table saw as I do here, or simply with a chisel.









And here we are, a perfect fitted kerf.
If it's not perfect, you simply need to adjust the back screw a little for adjusting the size.









Here both.









And here you see a perfect fit, I can hold it up, with no glue used.

I hope this could solve the magic of the Kerfmaker, an inspire to make or buy one,

*Best thoughts,*

Mafe


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

mafe said:


> *How to use a Kerfmaker (trying to help out!) Blog.*
> 
> *How to use a Kerfmaker*
> Ok, many asked me this question, and I have seen it again and again on LJ.
> ...


Nice One, thanks Mad's


----------



## woodspark (May 8, 2010)

mafe said:


> *How to use a Kerfmaker (trying to help out!) Blog.*
> 
> *How to use a Kerfmaker*
> Ok, many asked me this question, and I have seen it again and again on LJ.
> ...


Excellent how-to Mads! I've been wondering about these kerfmakers and this comes at exactly the right time. I was just about to research the operation of this amazing little tool. Now you saved me the trouble, thanks brother!

You know, I have been cutting so many dadoes in the measure and miss way, I just HAVE to build this little gizmo REAL soon. Thanks again.

NICE PIPE! Guess what, I have a matchbox just like yours :^)


----------



## Radu (Jan 25, 2010)

mafe said:


> *How to use a Kerfmaker (trying to help out!) Blog.*
> 
> *How to use a Kerfmaker*
> Ok, many asked me this question, and I have seen it again and again on LJ.
> ...


Thanks Mads. Great info (as always).


----------



## swirt (Apr 6, 2010)

mafe said:


> *How to use a Kerfmaker (trying to help out!) Blog.*
> 
> *How to use a Kerfmaker*
> Ok, many asked me this question, and I have seen it again and again on LJ.
> ...


Nice "how to" description.

For those that need to see it in motion, here is a nice video


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

mafe said:


> *How to use a Kerfmaker (trying to help out!) Blog.*
> 
> *How to use a Kerfmaker*
> Ok, many asked me this question, and I have seen it again and again on LJ.
> ...


great toturial as usual from you Mads
if I can understand this everyone can , believe me I realy had my thoughts about
these sawkerfs-dingy-tings and cuoldn´t figur them out until now.
maybee its becourse I havn´t a Ts

thank´s for taking some stress away from me ….lol

by the way your kerfmarker looks great

take care
Dennis


----------



## Bluebear (Jun 21, 2010)

mafe said:


> *How to use a Kerfmaker (trying to help out!) Blog.*
> 
> *How to use a Kerfmaker*
> Ok, many asked me this question, and I have seen it again and again on LJ.
> ...


well done mads, now i understand what all the fuss is about with these jigs 
thank you


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

mafe said:


> *How to use a Kerfmaker (trying to help out!) Blog.*
> 
> *How to use a Kerfmaker*
> Ok, many asked me this question, and I have seen it again and again on LJ.
> ...


Although I was not of the many who asked, Thank you!

Your tutorial is great! now I know how to use a kerfmaker. Time to make one and practice!


----------



## fernandoindia (May 5, 2010)

mafe said:


> *How to use a Kerfmaker (trying to help out!) Blog.*
> 
> *How to use a Kerfmaker*
> Ok, many asked me this question, and I have seen it again and again on LJ.
> ...


Thank U again Mad. 
You´re a determined person. Will try this jig then


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *How to use a Kerfmaker (trying to help out!) Blog.*
> 
> *How to use a Kerfmaker*
> Ok, many asked me this question, and I have seen it again and again on LJ.
> ...


Oh my!
That was quick response!
Swirt, yes that was a cool video they have made, and I must say the KerfMarker are quite sexy! Most of all I was happy to see the easy callibration method (wood cuts), this I have never seen, perhaps I'll ad it to the blog. Thank you.
Dennis, yes I understand, but you can acually use it with a handsaw to set the cuts also! (then it might be a good idea to use brass like me). By the way I was at the post office today, so your pack are on the way now.
Fernandoindia, I guess you must now! Laugh.
Div, funny you have a matchbox like mine… I have to send you some of my favorite tobacco one day, if I will not be arrested for smuggeling! Yes you have to make one, if you don't have time, I'll make one and send you - thats a offer my brother. I bought the little pibe in Pragh some years ago when I was teaching drawing and aquarelle (watercolor) there.
Thank you to all for the feedback, it makes it worth doing this for you all,
best of thoughts,
a happy smile,
and lots of love,
Mads


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

mafe said:


> *How to use a Kerfmaker (trying to help out!) Blog.*
> 
> *How to use a Kerfmaker*
> Ok, many asked me this question, and I have seen it again and again on LJ.
> ...


Very cool and useful , Mads. I'm going to make one,too. I was wondering why the MK-1 in the video had two sliding pieces to it instead of just the one you have the defines both side of the kerf?


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *How to use a Kerfmaker (trying to help out!) Blog.*
> 
> *How to use a Kerfmaker*
> Ok, many asked me this question, and I have seen it again and again on LJ.
> ...


Hi Jim,
On my version, the top adjuster, has been moved down to the the bottom, and been replaced with the little adjustable brass finger screw (this adjust the compensation for the saw blade thickness).
So on mine, it will be the brass finger screw in the back you set to touch the second piece of wood after the cut (video).
So it's just different approches to solve the same problem, other LJ's solved this simply by a little normal fixed screw.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## RonPeters (Jul 7, 2010)

mafe said:


> *How to use a Kerfmaker (trying to help out!) Blog.*
> 
> *How to use a Kerfmaker*
> Ok, many asked me this question, and I have seen it again and again on LJ.
> ...


Excellent review of how it works. Thanks!


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

mafe said:


> *How to use a Kerfmaker (trying to help out!) Blog.*
> 
> *How to use a Kerfmaker*
> Ok, many asked me this question, and I have seen it again and again on LJ.
> ...


Cool blog, I always wondered about the screw on the end. I never about the kerf! Thx.


----------



## woodspark (May 8, 2010)

mafe said:


> *How to use a Kerfmaker (trying to help out!) Blog.*
> 
> *How to use a Kerfmaker*
> Ok, many asked me this question, and I have seen it again and again on LJ.
> ...


Mads, I feel humbled and don't know how to respond to your offer. You are too kind and I am already in your debt. I wish I was a rich man so I can send you a big box full of wood! Maybe we can swop something?


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *How to use a Kerfmaker (trying to help out!) Blog.*
> 
> *How to use a Kerfmaker*
> Ok, many asked me this question, and I have seen it again and again on LJ.
> ...


No way, you stay away from my Caroline! Even you do have a sweet wife!
LOL
No I need no return, life is not to measure, you give me soo much (so promise me there are no debt between us).
Once I was rich on gold, then I lost it all - my house, my job, my health - now I'm rich on love.
And no my dear brother I would change nothing in my life if I could.
Love you brother, and I'll make you a kerfmaker and let it travel all the way to South Africa,
Mads


----------



## woodspark (May 8, 2010)

mafe said:


> *How to use a Kerfmaker (trying to help out!) Blog.*
> 
> *How to use a Kerfmaker*
> Ok, many asked me this question, and I have seen it again and again on LJ.
> ...


I have tears…


----------



## SATXmarine1 (Mar 19, 2008)

mafe said:


> *How to use a Kerfmaker (trying to help out!) Blog.*
> 
> *How to use a Kerfmaker*
> Ok, many asked me this question, and I have seen it again and again on LJ.
> ...


Thanks for the blog i am making one this week.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *How to use a Kerfmaker (trying to help out!) Blog.*
> 
> *How to use a Kerfmaker*
> Ok, many asked me this question, and I have seen it again and again on LJ.
> ...


That's wonderful James, happy when someone uses the blogs, this makes it all worth it.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *How to use a Kerfmaker (trying to help out!) Blog.*
> 
> *How to use a Kerfmaker*
> Ok, many asked me this question, and I have seen it again and again on LJ.
> ...











After a few reguest, I have made a drawing with measures, it's in mm.

*Best thoughts,*
Mads


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

mafe said:


> *How to use a Kerfmaker (trying to help out!) Blog.*
> 
> *How to use a Kerfmaker*
> Ok, many asked me this question, and I have seen it again and again on LJ.
> ...


Nice One Mads


----------



## PaBull (May 13, 2008)

mafe said:


> *How to use a Kerfmaker (trying to help out!) Blog.*
> 
> *How to use a Kerfmaker*
> Ok, many asked me this question, and I have seen it again and again on LJ.
> ...


Mads, keep the sketches coming!

But what are the symbols in the upper left corner?


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *How to use a Kerfmaker (trying to help out!) Blog.*
> 
> *How to use a Kerfmaker*
> Ok, many asked me this question, and I have seen it again and again on LJ.
> ...


The symbols are my mark: First MAFE my name, next ISSUE, next the C&M DRAGON (my logo), last DATE and SIGNATURE. All in a wonderful little brass stamp box I got from my great grandfather, and brought back to life with my Japanese inspired stamp.
Smiles,
Mads


----------



## PaBull (May 13, 2008)

mafe said:


> *How to use a Kerfmaker (trying to help out!) Blog.*
> 
> *How to use a Kerfmaker*
> Ok, many asked me this question, and I have seen it again and again on LJ.
> ...


Oh, very nice, thanks for explaning. Learned something new.
Pabull.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

mafe said:


> *How to use a Kerfmaker (trying to help out!) Blog.*
> 
> *How to use a Kerfmaker*
> Ok, many asked me this question, and I have seen it again and again on LJ.
> ...


Good blog mads very helpful and informative


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *How to use a Kerfmaker (trying to help out!) Blog.*
> 
> *How to use a Kerfmaker*
> Ok, many asked me this question, and I have seen it again and again on LJ.
> ...


Thank you Jim.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

mafe said:


> *How to use a Kerfmaker (trying to help out!) Blog.*
> 
> *How to use a Kerfmaker*
> Ok, many asked me this question, and I have seen it again and again on LJ.
> ...


Ok Mads, because of you I now understand what a kerfmaker is, how it works, and how to make one. I am in your debt my friend. This is a wonderful little piece of kit with a big area of use. Thanks for this super blog.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *How to use a Kerfmaker (trying to help out!) Blog.*
> 
> *How to use a Kerfmaker*
> Ok, many asked me this question, and I have seen it again and again on LJ.
> ...


Mike, I thank you back for telling me, this is why I made the blog, so nothing can make me more happy.
Smiles,
Mads


----------



## Robsshop (Apr 3, 2010)

mafe said:


> *How to use a Kerfmaker (trying to help out!) Blog.*
> 
> *How to use a Kerfmaker*
> Ok, many asked me this question, and I have seen it again and again on LJ.
> ...


Mads,You have made this popular little shop made tool even more popular with this post/blog !! And I am grateful for all that You have done. Like most of us here on L J's our "to do list" can be overwhelming at times . When someone such as Your self provides detailed info and wisdom about projects like this, it makes it so much easier to tackle and accomplish fun useful creations such as this handy tool ! When I can find the time to get down in the shop I plan on constructing one of these must have gems ! I think I will call it "the Mafe Dragon" in Your Honor ! Once again and as usual , GREAT WORK !! Thanks for all You do here on L J's ROB


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *How to use a Kerfmaker (trying to help out!) Blog.*
> 
> *How to use a Kerfmaker*
> Ok, many asked me this question, and I have seen it again and again on LJ.
> ...


Rob, thank you a million for those kind words, they touch my heart. I love the name, and my beloved she will smile, since she love dragons. 
With the best of thoughts a thank you, 
Mads


----------



## sj4 (Aug 11, 2011)

mafe said:


> *How to use a Kerfmaker (trying to help out!) Blog.*
> 
> *How to use a Kerfmaker*
> Ok, many asked me this question, and I have seen it again and again on LJ.
> ...


I may be late to the party but i think we are making this too difficult?

I wont have a chance to try this for a couple of weeks but want to throw out this idea and see what you think.

the KM1 does a simple math problem it subtracts the thikness of the kerf from the thickness of the stock.

Here is my thinking…










use a straight edge to set your rip fence to the stock - kerf as shown

!

use the rip fence to cut a corner out of your Poor Man's kerfmaster.










use this as you would any of the other models.

there are older and wiser minds here-maybe i'm missing something.

let me know.

sj


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *How to use a Kerfmaker (trying to help out!) Blog.*
> 
> *How to use a Kerfmaker*
> Ok, many asked me this question, and I have seen it again and again on LJ.
> ...


Yes this is a clever option I agree.
Someone said to me that he for years had used a piece of carton in the thickness of the blade and put on the side of the stock to set the blade, he explained he had just a piece of karton for each blade he used and you can use some tape to adjust thickness, I think it cant get more easy.
So yes the Kerfmaker is a toy, but a really cool toy and it was fun to build, I builde also the tennonmaker, and this one was even more fun to figure out.
But yes for effectivity I would go for tape and carton.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## shelly_b (Aug 8, 2012)

mafe said:


> *How to use a Kerfmaker (trying to help out!) Blog.*
> 
> *How to use a Kerfmaker*
> Ok, many asked me this question, and I have seen it again and again on LJ.
> ...


I came upon this after someone referenced your blog in the tool swap discussion. Thank you for sharing this! Very neat tool and you are very good at explaining it


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *How to use a Kerfmaker (trying to help out!) Blog.*
> 
> *How to use a Kerfmaker*
> Ok, many asked me this question, and I have seen it again and again on LJ.
> ...


Hi Shelly,
I'm glad you can use it, perhaps time to make one…
Thank you for the kind words.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

mafe said:


> *How to use a Kerfmaker (trying to help out!) Blog.*
> 
> *How to use a Kerfmaker*
> Ok, many asked me this question, and I have seen it again and again on LJ.
> ...


I don't know how I missed this one… I thought I saw ALL of them… 

Nice job… Nice toy…

Sure removes room for error doesn't it?

Thank you.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *How to use a Kerfmaker (trying to help out!) Blog.*
> 
> *How to use a Kerfmaker*
> Ok, many asked me this question, and I have seen it again and again on LJ.
> ...


Hi Joe,
Yes there are quite a few here, lol.
But I think for now I am the only one who made a tenonmarker also…
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/39236
A child I am.
Thank you back.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## JanKrompan1 (May 26, 2013)

mafe said:


> *How to use a Kerfmaker (trying to help out!) Blog.*
> 
> *How to use a Kerfmaker*
> Ok, many asked me this question, and I have seen it again and again on LJ.
> ...


Thank you for the instuctions on how to use a kerfmaker. I was wondering all the time what was this instrument.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *How to use a Kerfmaker (trying to help out!) Blog.*
> 
> *How to use a Kerfmaker*
> Ok, many asked me this question, and I have seen it again and again on LJ.
> ...


Glad to bring light Jan.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Lucio (Mar 29, 2011)

mafe said:


> *How to use a Kerfmaker (trying to help out!) Blog.*
> 
> *How to use a Kerfmaker*
> Ok, many asked me this question, and I have seen it again and again on LJ.
> ...


Great little handy nice to have tool and nicely explained. One question, how would one use this for multiple 3 inch kerfs along a say 3ft length of wood?


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *How to use a Kerfmaker (trying to help out!) Blog.*
> 
> *How to use a Kerfmaker*
> Ok, many asked me this question, and I have seen it again and again on LJ.
> ...


Thank you.
You can make a block for the repetition.
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/72976
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## sawmillman (May 21, 2014)

mafe said:


> *How to use a Kerfmaker (trying to help out!) Blog.*
> 
> *How to use a Kerfmaker*
> Ok, many asked me this question, and I have seen it again and again on LJ.
> ...


Love your post but I am having trouble understanding the use of the Height-Length gauge to set the blade height on the table saw. If the gauge is set to the thickness of the stock and the saw blade set to that height, wouldn't the saw cut the stock completely in two? I would think you would want the saw blade height to be about one half the thickness of the stock. Maybe I am overlooking something. If so, please correct me.


----------



## Oxidd1979 (Mar 15, 2013)

mafe said:


> *How to use a Kerfmaker (trying to help out!) Blog.*
> 
> *How to use a Kerfmaker*
> Ok, many asked me this question, and I have seen it again and again on LJ.
> ...


sawmillman: if you look at the 2nd to last picture, you see that the 2 cross piece of wood are completely inserted in the other one.


----------



## sawmillman (May 21, 2014)

mafe said:


> *How to use a Kerfmaker (trying to help out!) Blog.*
> 
> *How to use a Kerfmaker*
> Ok, many asked me this question, and I have seen it again and again on LJ.
> ...


Thanks Oxidd1979. Now I understand. I thought he was cutting a notch in both pieces.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *How to use a Kerfmaker (trying to help out!) Blog.*
> 
> *How to use a Kerfmaker*
> Ok, many asked me this question, and I have seen it again and again on LJ.
> ...


Happy we got it clear. 
Smiles Benoit.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Cher (Dec 6, 2009)

mafe said:


> *How to use a Kerfmaker (trying to help out!) Blog.*
> 
> *How to use a Kerfmaker*
> Ok, many asked me this question, and I have seen it again and again on LJ.
> ...


Hi Mads that is a great kerfmaker, I think it could help with marking on the router table too. When I have the time I will make one.

Thanks for sharing the blog Mads, will post mine when it gets done


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *How to use a Kerfmaker (trying to help out!) Blog.*
> 
> *How to use a Kerfmaker*
> Ok, many asked me this question, and I have seen it again and again on LJ.
> ...


Hi Cher,
The truth is you can do the same, with a pice of wood or a coin with the same thickness as your sawblade.
Then you just use the pieces to set the size.
But it is a wonderful and fun project.
Let me know if you need advice.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------

